# Ibnlive:Massive earthquake likely to hit Delhi, say experts



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

*New Delhi:* Almost a week after an earthquake measuring 4.3 on the Richter Scale rattled Delhi, experts have now predicted a much bigger earthquake to hit the nation’s capital within the next ten years. More than one lakh residential buildings could get destroyed if the tremor warnings were to come true. 

The areas on or near the Yamuna river, such as the Akshardham Temple and the Commonwealth Village, face the highest risk as these places stand right atop a fault line and have moist soil. The next big earthquake could severely damage the foundations of buildings in this area. 

“The soil starts behaving like molten material and therefore it loses its strength. Anything that’s built on that kind of soil will eventually sink,” says Prof T K Dutta, IIT Delhi.

1,400 unauthorised colonies and more than one lakh residential buildings, mainly in West Delhi, Chattarpur and Trans-Yamuna, could suffer serious damage during the next big earthquake.

With earthquake protection for new buildings made compulsory only last year, there's only one way to find out the resilience of a building against tremors. Readings from specialised machines and a few computer simulations can reveal structural flaws in buildings. Repairing the flaws and reinforcing the buildings can take up to two months.

“In a conventional building, strengthening can be done within the range of 30 to 40 per cent of the construction cost”, says P L Goel, TPC Retrofitting Consultants.

*www.ibnlive.com/news/massive-earthquake-likely-to-hit-delhi-say-experts/53438-3.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

i am in west delhi


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

wish all delhites best of luck in preparing for the quake.

BHAAGO! DELHI CHODO!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 3, 2007)

I've heard about technology FUD's but this one's a real life FUD? lol...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 3, 2007)

Start Praying for all delhiites / Indians to be safe....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

F^ck all those real estate owners...for thier own sake,  sell land and coz this...
Even Çhèññäì have all this quake's coz of these populated building and corrupt officils for letting it...

Anyway hope nothing happens...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

gaurav_indian.. look out


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 3, 2007)

Ten years, some prediction. Even you could have predicted that.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *New Delhi:*....blah...... earthquake to hit the nation’s capital within the next ten years.


heh ten year!! What a prediction,they are worse than met department.



> “The soil starts behaving like molten material and therefore it loses its strength. Anything that’s built on that kind of soil will eventually sink,” says Prof T K Dutta, IIT Delhi.



And I always believed IITians have brains.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

I hate this private media. They create unnecessary hype and panic. Damn them.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ibnlive says so!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am in North Delhi.........
God save me !!!!


----------



## axxo (Dec 3, 2007)

^   
kindly help me by giving your Dual CPU Quad Core Clovertown Xeon (8 logical CPU's) machines with 4GB RAM and see happy ending....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> ^
> kindly help me by giving your Dual CPU Quad Core Clovertown Xeon (8 logical CPU's) machines with 4GB RAM and see happy ending....



arre yaar..kyun mujhe maara chahta hain.


----------



## axxo (Dec 3, 2007)

^ thanks for the acceptance...

dear customers of ravi...this is to inform you all that i take sole responsibility of ravi's business after him dated anywhere between 2008-2018


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 3, 2007)

i pray god this should not happen and also some other guys said a tsunami of large scale is going to hit this November ? don't believe these


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

and u all forgot $$Gururaj$$  the fellow who came and predicted something is gonna happen of December 21! 


			
				$$Gururaj said:
			
		

> Iam pretty sure..you guys dont wanna know abt it. When i gathered information of whats gonna happen.. it took abt a week to sink into me..I dont want to make a fuss about it.. but anyways..i want to tell one thing.. if you have any last wishes, do complete it before 21st dec.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69592&page=2
..and he still got his site running 
*www.21-12-07.com/


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 4, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> and u all forgot $$Gururaj$$  the fellow who came and predicted something is gonna happen of December 21!
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69592&page=2
> ..and he still got his site running
> *www.21-12-07.com/


logon ko pagal bana raha hai woh


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

Leave All That Some Swamiji Said That India Will Be The World Champion At 2007

Leave All That Some Swamiji Said That India Will Be The Cricket World Champion At 2007


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

jokes apart ... more scientists and  experts need to look into this this serious issue or discovery and come out with accurate analysis or else gaurav is gone for good ... lol !!!!

mods might want to close this thread  when that happens .. !

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71866


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^gujuraj is first here.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

if i remember India comes in zone 5


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

gururaj is in shameful misery  and he logged in yesterday too


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^say he tried to log in.lol cos he can't log in(personal experience)heh.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

^dont u woorrry,i too had experiance twice


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

then what will happen on 2012(doomsday) ?


----------

